# Cant open any ports



## Nick89 (May 4, 2011)

So I logged into my router (D-Link DGL4300) and tried to open port 25565. In my router settings I have the port set to always open. 

I then checked if the port was open with port forward port checker, it is not open.

I turned off the firewall on my router and I also turned off the firewall on my computer.

At this point I'm not sure what to do I checked all other ports I use and they are all closed.

they are all set to open on my router. 

I'm trying to Run a MineCraft MP server for me and my friends and we cant connect to my own server, connection times out.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 4, 2011)

Screenshot of the settings? You can't set a port to "open", you need to forward it somewhere.


----------



## qubit (May 4, 2011)

What Dan said and also make sure that your ISP doesn't block certain ports by default.

The ShieldsUP test at grc.com is an alternative port tester, if you want to look at things from a different angle.

https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2


----------



## Nick89 (May 4, 2011)

Here are the settings, I must be missing something.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 4, 2011)

192.168.0.0 is an invalid IP address. Change that to your servers address.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 4, 2011)

open up command prompt and type in IPCONFIG.... then find your IP adress.

its likely to be between 192.168.0.2  and 192.168.0.5. you need to set that as the ip address on your router.

192.168.0.0 is invalid
192.168.0.1 is likely the routers IP address.


----------



## Nick89 (May 4, 2011)

I changed the IP to 192.168.0.107 which is my computer, there was no change. Ports are still closed.

I checked all the other ports and they a closed also.

no matter what I do the ports are closed


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 4, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> no matter what I do the ports are closed



If that's a fact there is no solution. Turn off Windows firewall to be sure. And verify the server works locally.


----------



## Nick89 (May 4, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> If that's a fact there is no solution. Turn off Windows firewall to be sure. And verify the server works locally.



I've got windows firewall turned off, I think it might be my ISP however I am going to call them.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 4, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> I've got windows firewall turned off, I think it might be my ISP however I am going to call them.



Try a different port to verify then.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 4, 2011)

Does canyouseeme.org time-out or comes back with an instant "closed"? Sounds like ISP stealthing them but who knows.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 4, 2011)

Just to note, Minecraft needs TCP.

Also, what equipment does your ISP provide?  What IP is your router recieving?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 4, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Just to note, Minecraft needs TCP.
> 
> Also, what equipment does your ISP provide?  What IP is your router recieving?



Good point, didn't even see that.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 4, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> I've got windows firewall turned off, I think it might be my ISP however I am going to call them.



what port are you trying to forward? what are you using to check if its working? please post a screen shot of your CMD window with IPCONFIG showing your Local IP address.

have you tried resetting the router after you port forward?

your best option is to open a port higher then 20 000 less then 65 000, its very unlikely an ISP would block any of those.
EDIT: sorry just noticed you said port 25565



how is your network setup? Modem/ Router to PC?


----------



## Nick89 (May 7, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Try a different port to verify then.



Well this is weird, I've used 3 different port checking tools and every port I check shows up closed.



slyfox2151 said:


> what port are you trying to forward? what are you using to check if its working? please post a screen shot of your CMD window with IPCONFIG showing your Local IP address.
> 
> have you tried resetting the router after you port forward?
> 
> ...



Here's the IPconfig screen shot. 

I'm using PF Port checker from portforward.com and http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/

http://canyouseeme.org/:     (Error: I could not see your service on 68.96.113.128 on port (25565) Reason: Connection refused)

Yes I reset the router each time I change settings.

My network is: Modem/Router/PC

The weird thing is I have no issues with Xbox live even though the ports are coming up closed. Same thing with steam and any online games I play, No problems.


----------



## Disparia (May 7, 2011)

Set it up under Virtual Server maybe?






Why the DGL-4300 is setup the way it is, I don't know. From the Help Section and the manual you get the impression that it's redundant to have both Virtual Server tab (single port forwarding) and Gaming tab (single and multi port) and that services like Minecraft could work under either one.

However, I do know that my services (FTP, RDP, HTTP) work when under Virtual Server.

Also, make sure to reboot the device if it asks you to when adding a new virtual server.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 7, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> My network is: Modem/Router/PC
> 
> The weird thing is I have no issues with Xbox live even though the ports are coming up closed. Same thing with steam and any online games I play, No problems.



Are you sure it is a modem and not a router? What IP address is being assigned to your router?

Xbox Live and Steam/online games won't be effected by closed ports, the ports only need to be open if you are hosting servers for the games.


----------



## Nick89 (May 8, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> Are you sure it is a modem and not a router? What IP address is being assigned to your router?
> 
> Xbox Live and Steam/online games won't be effected by closed ports, the ports only need to be open if you are hosting servers for the games.



I think it has something to do with the settings I was messing with on the router


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> I think it has something to do with the settings I was messing with on the router



Well remove the port triggering thing, that isn't necessary, and might be messing things up.

However, again, if your D-Link router isn't recieving a public IP then you can open all the ports you want on it, and nothing will get through because the Cox box is blocking them before they ever touch the D-Link...


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

Reset the router to factory defaults, then try forwarding the port.


----------



## 1freedude (May 8, 2011)

i pulled up the emulator from dlink, there is not a specific port forwarding section that i have found yet, but under advanced tab, and advanced network (on the left) there is an option to do plug n ply.  does your server have that fuctionality?


and more...   there is an "access control." looks selected by defualt


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

1freedude said:


> i pulled up the emulator from dlink, there is not a specific port forwarding section that i have found yet, but under advanced tab, and advanced network (on the left) there is an option to do plug n ply.  does your server have that fuctionality?
> 
> 
> and more...   there is an "access control." looks selected by defualt


A lot of routers have different names for port-forwarding.  In this case it appears to be the "gaming" tab, as well as the "virtual server" tab.


----------



## 1freedude (May 8, 2011)

that does seem to be the most likely case, also, i found something under firewall dealing with NAT:  option are   (both udp and tcp)  * Endpoint Independent    * Address Restricted    * Port And Address Restricted 

and thats it


have you ever been able to forward anything?


----------



## Nick89 (May 8, 2011)

1freedude said:


> i pulled up the emulator from dlink, there is not a specific port forwarding section that i have found yet, but under advanced tab, and advanced network (on the left) there is an option to do plug n ply.  does your server have that fuctionality?
> 
> 
> and more...   there is an "access control." looks selected by defualt



I have access control turned off. Plug in play is enabled. My "server" is my Computer.



theJesus said:


> A lot of routers have different names for port-forwarding.  In this case it appears to be the "gaming" tab, as well as the "virtual server" tab.



I know, I have had this router for a long time and have figured out where this stuff is located.



1freedude said:


> that does seem to be the most likely case, also, i found something under firewall dealing with NAT:  option are   (both udp and tcp)  * Endpoint Independent    * Address Restricted    * Port And Address Restricted
> 
> and thats it
> 
> ...



I have the SPI turned off. In the past I was able to forward all I wanted.

I think its the modem that is blocking all the ports. I think I can log into it if I directly connect it to my comp.


----------



## 1freedude (May 8, 2011)

*set up a test*

How many computers do you have on the network?  Try to set up a vnc with ports you assign.  Or set up a ftp server.  HFS by rejetto is quick to set up. This will let you know if the ports are open, bit getting reported wrong or something.

Is your DDNS setup, too?

And actually,  the server is 'on' your computer.


----------



## Nick89 (May 8, 2011)

UPDATE:

I have ruled out the router. I connected my PC directly to the modem and all ports are blocked.

I uploaded a picture of my IPconfig while directly connected to my modem.


----------



## qubit (May 8, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I have ruled out the router. I connected my PC directly to the modem and all ports are blocked.
> 
> I uploaded a picture of my IPconfig while directly connected to my modem.



It sounds like Windows Firewall is switched on. I've heard that it can remain on sometimes even when Windows indicates it's off.

Also, your internet security software will do this, if you have it installed.

Have you tried the ShieldsUP test at www.grc.com ? That will accurately report the status of the ports.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

Nick89 said:


> I know, I have had this router for a long time and have figured out where this stuff is located.


I know, I was responding to someone else 


qubit said:


> It sounds like Windows Firewall is switched on. I've heard that it can remain on sometimes even when Windows indicates it's off.
> 
> Also, your internet security software will do this, if you have it installed.
> 
> Have you tried the ShieldsUP test at www.grc.com ? That will accurately report the status of the ports.


This sounds like an accurate assessment.  Unless your modem is somehow messed up or the ISP just started blocking every port, then it has to be something on your PC.


----------

